# Does IBS get worse with age?



## yikes (Nov 5, 2000)

I've had IBS for 20 yrs. Since I was 17 yrs. old. Sometimes I think I can handle it and I'm feeling okay. Then, days like I've had lately, I think it's getting worse. Is it normal to be fine for awhile and then get a flare up that lasts a few days. My major problem is "very bad sweating, shaking cramps before bm." The pain gets so bad my body goes nuts. I'll be constipated for 3-4 days and then "bam" I go to the loo about 8-10 times in an hour the next day and the cramps and pain is soooo bad. And, then I'll get the chills and my intestines will be sore and inflamed feeling for a few days. Does anyone else get this. I hate to take any meds for it, because the bms seem to relieve the pain. My dr. prescribed Pamine, but I'm afraid to take it. I've got 4 kids 5 yrs. and under and don't have time to be in pain in the a.m. and on the toilet when they are screaming for me, and crawling into the bathroom etc.


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

To date, there is no evidence that IBS symptoms get worse with age. It may be that the stressors in your life are different (e.g. 4 kids under the age of 5) and therefore triggering more severe symptoms. You may want to consult with your doctor or a nutritionist to try to break the constipation/urgent cycle. If your bowel movements were more regular, you might not be so prone to the pain and cramping that occurs after a backup. As for dealing with the kids, if you are sick, you are sick. Place the smaller ones in a playpen and educate the older ones about your need to take care of yourself. If you are all stressed out about being sick and feeling pressured to tend to their needs, this is only going to add to your system acting up. I know that this is much easier said than done, but you have needs also. Taking care of yourself will put you in a better position to take care of them.


----------

